# [SOLVED] Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue



## Herbew (Mar 24, 2009)

System has original 2 pair of 128MB Ram Installed matched pair of 1GB PC3200 . At start up message OS Install Mode enabled amount of available memory 256 MB Press F1 to start, BIOS indicates the correct memory but system indicates only 256 MB Tried several configurations of the memory pairs with the same results


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*








and welcome to the Forum

What do you see if you put only the two new sticks in? Are you sure the 4600 can handle 1 Gig sticks? . . Do you have the newest BIOS installed?


----------



## Herbew (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*



simpswr said:


> and welcome to the Forum
> 
> What do you see if you put only the two new sticks in? Are you sure the 4600 can handle 1 Gig sticks? . . Do you have the newest BIOS installed?


I tried all combinations of placement. Dell indicates 4 GB of PC 3200 or PC 2700 1GB dual channel. A crucial scan also indicates support for up to 4 GB of PC 3200 or PC 2700. I have seen one other question about this but no answer. I looked through the Dell Knowledge base to no avail. thanks for the response.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*

If it will not boot with just one new stick, either the memory is not compatible or faulty


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*

Enter the System Setup or Bios and set OS install mode to off.
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim4600/en/4600/sm/sysset.htm


----------



## Herbew (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*

I updated the bios and tried new PC 2700 512 MB pairs with the same result. It will not boot with a single 512 but will with an original 128. I don't have a 256. I looked under system setup and Bios and could not find a way to shut it off. Maybe I need help finding the command location. I will look some more. Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*

scroll down in the link I gave you from Dell does your bios have the lines listed in the link?


----------



## Herbew (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*

I checked the link. I will go to the system setup and see what I can do.


----------



## Herbew (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*

The link you gave me is correct for this machine. I could find no such command after going through every section.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*

Seeing it won't boot using a single stick I'll have to agree with Simpswr the ram must be wrong for the pc, is it crucial?


----------



## Herbew (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*

Not crucial have tried two different brands - Thanks for the help


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*

you got it working?


----------



## Herbew (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*

No, updated all the mother board firmware. Still have the problem. It is a real puzzle. Could be that this model is just real picky on memory type. I saw an entry on ebay for dell compatible memory that mentions this model. There seems to be a message there.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*

Dells usually are picky in my experience I normally use Crucial in them to eliminate aggravation


----------



## Herbew (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*

Thanks, I am moving in that direction. I have never gone wrong with crucial. It was and is a very puzzling issue. Will keep you informed.


----------



## Herbew (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*

Problem was not memory incompatibility but in finding a way to turn off the OS install mode. This problem can occur due to failure of the onboard battery (3Volt) or if the mode switches on for some other reason. Once on, it restricts memory to 256 MB. I finally found an answer on the Dell Community. 
To turn off " reboot the system and press F2 to go to setup. Turn on caps lock, scroll lock, and Num Lock. Press Alt + E, Alt +F (should hear a beep) then Alt + B. This clears the NVRAM and defaults BIOS options back to their factory recommended settings.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*

Thanks for letting us know, strange that it was not listed in the Bios, makes one wonder how you turn it on if needed.
Glad to here you have it figured out.


----------



## Herbew (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4600 RAM upgrade OS install mode issue*

Thanks to everyone. It works great.


----------

